# Is this little guy gonna be albino?



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

This is one of my leuc tads. All of the others are "normal looking" meaning dark/black. This little guy is kinda clear on the sides and the color he has is real light, his belly is totally clear and you can see his insides (neat). So what do you guys think he'll turn out like, albino or just light colored?



















Sorry not the best pics, but best I could get for now.

Sean


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Okay...so now I know for sure I didn't somehow have a chocolate leuc after comparing with a pic of one. Many thanks to tinctoritus for posting the pic of your chocolate tad. So for now I guess I'll just call this guy my little mutant, 'cause I haven't seen any pics or tads in real life that look like him. He's still growing and swims around fine, but is starting to look more and more like one of those weird puffy goldfish. It looks like the clear skin is puffing out more and more. Has anyone ever seen this in tads before? 
Appreciate any info anyone has.
Sean


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That's a tad with a bloated belly for lack of a better description. Sometimes they make it, sometimes they don't. I don't know what causes it, but it's a fairly common ailment of tads. Hopefully someone who's more knowledgeable about breeding and tads will clarify.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Does it normally cause the skin to be clear like that though?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The skin is thin enough that you can see through it. With it being far away from the body it looks clear, so in a way, yes.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Cool thanks for the info. I'll try to look it up some more and see if theres anything I can do.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Actually you will sometimes get a "triangle" shaped tad, they are deformed and usually don't live very long. I had a few dozen through the years, if your frogs are breeding you should end up with planty of tads a few of which just end up defective and are not meant to become frogs.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i had one tad with bloat make it just untill its front legs were popping. i checked it the next day and it looked like it exploded! it was torn to pieces


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

From what I understand, tadpole bloat is caused by a pathogenic bacteria in the tadpole's gut. It consumes nutrients and produces gasses that cause the tadpole bloat. Sometimes the tad can keep up with the bloat and eventually get it under control, but sometimes they can't so they die.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Well I guess I'll just keep treating him like a normal tad and see if he makes it. Hopefully he doesn't explode, lol. One way or another it'll be pretty interesting. Thanks for the help.
Sean


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Not to sound morbid, but if that tad explodes, I expect pics :wink:


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Well he died yesterday. Actually he did kind of "explode" no pics though. Sorry. Couldn't find the camera to take some pics, (still trying to find the damn thing). In case your wondering, it looks like his sides blew out from the looks of it. As strange as it sounds it was kinda nasty, but interesting at the same time. Thanks to everyone for their help.

Sean


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The others doing fine, at least? Guess this guy just wasnt meant to make it.


----------

